# Kiwami Electric Motorcycle by Terra Motor, Japan



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

Terra Motor or Zero 

Quote: Speaking with Zero's vice president of global marketing Scot Harden, however, we learned that the motorcycle maker was itself shocked to see the S underpinning the Kiwami, and that there is no licensing or supply agreement in place. Yes, they had shipped them a couple drivetrains for supposed prototype development, but the company has no connection to Terra beyond that. In light of the situation, Zero Motorcycles has now fired off a cease-and-desist letter and says it plans on seeking "legal remedy."

Story: http://green.autoblog.com/2014/01/31/terra-motors-kiwami-electric-motorcycle-really-zero-s/

Made in Japan..... ?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DZdzkBOt47w&desktop_uri=/watch?v=DZdzkBOt47w

Keep it Clean and Green
Midaz


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

They could easily go the route of Saleen, Roush, SLP, etc, and buy Zero's modify them, and then sell them.

I'm not sure how you can legally stop somebody from doing that.

I can buy Corvettes, trick them out and sell them without GM's permission.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

McRat said:


> I can buy Corvettes, trick them out and sell them without GM's permission.


Possibly,......but you would likely have a big problem if you tried to sell a self produced complete "replica". Current model, Corvette. !


----------

